# Mazzer ZM Filter



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Familiar looking says Mr. Perger! New Mazzer grinder for filter.

http://bwissue.com/news/145191


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Curious what the Patent Pending sticker refers to. Lamp above rotary switch?

T.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mazzer finally admitting defeat and moving their products on


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Mazzer finally admitting defeat and moving their products on


Might just be BAU for espresso though


----------



## Terranova (Feb 15, 2014)

They patented parts of their funnels and some more bollocks.. Mazzer got hundred of patents.

The silver funnel is closed from underneath, work flow seems really cool with it.

900 rpm and 83mm burrs for filter but also all other 83mm flat burrs fit inside. (royal, stark, major) according to the tchnician, retention is never more than 0,3g.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Sounds good, what I don't understand why weren't they running the grinders next to a machine to try them out and pull shots? same probably goes for other manufacturers, what's the point of just showing a grinder?

T.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dsc said:


> Sounds good, what I don't understand why weren't they running the grinders next to a machine to try them out and pull shots? same probably goes for other manufacturers, what's the point of just showing a grinder?
> 
> T.


There's no motor inside it?


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Maybe, I'm guessing there is, I think Mahl did the same, all grinders, no machines, what's the point? either get a machine or an LPA machine next to the damn thing to show people some proof this is indeed the best thing to buy, otherwise it's a bit like shouting 'Mine's better!'









T.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

It'll look good next a Kenwood Chef maybe..


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Will this topple the EK off the brew bar ???

PRufrock blogs has a mention about mazzer looking at and trying to see if they can get different burrs to work for espresso .

hmmm......is this a watch this space ? .......or fall by the wayside .........?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> Will this topple the EK off the brew bar ???
> 
> PRufrock blogs has a mention about mazzer looking at and trying to see if they can get different burrs to work for espresso .
> 
> hmmm......is this a watch this space ? .......or fall by the wayside .........?


No much loop is you need mahl burrs in it . Haven't seen a set of mazzer burrs that can outperform mahl ones ... yet


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

TBH I wouldn't have thought there wasnt much call for a brewed grinder in Italy


----------



## Hal.E.Lujah (Aug 19, 2014)

-


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Makes me wonder when the EK43 Barista model will finally appear?


----------



## Hal.E.Lujah (Aug 19, 2014)

-


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

No not really, are you for real or a strange nonsense spreader who is bored?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hal.E.Lujah said:


> Close enough?
> 
> Also saw those knock-off mini EK43s all over Tokyo at the moment. Really want to get one!


Not really fair to call them an EK knock off, flat burrs on a horizontal mount motor have been around a while...


----------



## Hal.E.Lujah (Aug 19, 2014)

MWJB said:


> Not really fair to call them an EK knock off, flat burrs on a horizontal mount motor have been around a while...
> View attachment 24261


Apologies, meant more the aesthetic choice for them. Like these.



coffeechap said:


> No not really, are you for real or a strange nonsense spreader who is bored?


??

Where did the aggro come from? No idea what you're talking about. I'm just a fellow coffee enthusiast who has recently started using the forum. If I've done something wrong then maybe PM me and tell me what I've done to offend you?


----------

